# AntiMicro and QuiteRSS



## AntumDeluge (Dec 5, 2014)

Two pieces of software that I use often and would love to see in FreeBSD are AntiMicro and QuiteRSS.

AntiMicro is an excellent keyboard to gamepad/joystick mapping utility. Its main purpose is to allow the use of gamepads/joysticks in games that do not have built-in support. It is open source and supported on Windows and Linux. I have compiled and used it on FreeBSD without any problems. It is written in C++ and uses Qt4 and SDL.

QuiteRSS is an Atom/RSS feed reader with a built-in web browser that uses WebKit. It is cross-platform and open source. I currently maintain the FreeBSD packages available from the author but would love to see this software in the ports collection. Supported platforms are Windows, Linux, OS/2, and OS X. It is written in C++ and uses Qt4.

I am trying to learn how to add ports and hopefully will eventually add these myself. But, if anyone else wants to take on the task I would not be opposed.


----------



## fonz (Dec 5, 2014)

If you have these working, I'd encourage you to create ports for them. See the Porter's Handbook and feel free to ask questions either here or on the freebsd-ports@ mailing list.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate the information. I plan on trying to make ports, and attempted it once with AntiMicro. But, I just haven't felt I've had the time recently to work on it.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Jan 2, 2015)

Here is some other software that I am hoping to port/see ported:

LXDM: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDM
PeaZip: http://peazip.sourceforge.net/
ktsuss: https://github.com/nomius/ktsuss
MyABCs: http://myabcs.sourceforge.net/


----------



## AntumDeluge (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you to antont for porting AntiMicro: x11/antimicro


----------



## AntumDeluge (Jan 6, 2015)

I submitted a new Port for ktsuss: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196537


----------

